# General Chat > General Discussion >  Keralas popular Ayurvedic treatment

## nastia

Kerala is famous for its authentic Ayurveda treatments. There are many Ayurvedic hospitals, resorts and wellness centres providing authentic Ayurvedic treatments. These Ayurvedic treatments are effective against many illnesses. Ayurvedic treatments are famous throughout the country, people from different parts of the country seek these treatments for their ailments. They frequent Gods own country seeking authentic treatments. Ayurvedic treatments are popular within the country and outside it also. Many tourists experiment these treatments and consult Ayurvedic practitioners with their problems. Ayurveda has the cure for many ailments, these ailments are easily treated with Ayurvedic medications. There are treatments for many diseases such as Sciatica, Spondylitis, migraine, stress related disorders, jaundice and many other issues. There are also several massages with medicated oil. Ayurveda medications are consumed orally or applied over the body and massaged. There is also nasal administration of medicines called nasyam. This treatment is effective against sinusitis. There are plenty of common ailments that are easily cured with Ayurveda such as migraine, sinusitis, aches and gastric problems. Many of these ailments are caused due to the contemporary lifestyle. Ayurveda cures these ailments easily and has earned quite some reputation in this regard. These *ayurvedic treatment at Kerala*  are affordable and have a long term effect on the health of individuals. Kerala has become the hub of various Ayurvedic treatments. Tourists throng Gods own country for various treatments that will improve their health. Ayurvedic practises can improve the health conditions and relieve stress.

----------


## Funny

Yes, Ayurveda certainly helps to fight stress, headache and other ailments. But there is a solution much easier and do not need to spend time on a trip to the Ayurvedic salon. Just read the information about CBD LOZENGES 5MG HONEY & LEMON | FULL SPECTRUM | 25 PER TIN | PROVACAN. This CBD is edible enough to take one serving to keep your nerves calm.

----------

